# What tool do you use to trim plants?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry if this has been addressed before but I have been searching threads and can't find the answer. What, exactly do you use to trim plants? My fingernails are very short, and the only scissors, tweezers I have are used for all kinds of things around the house- I'm assuming it wouldn't be safe to use them in the tank? Should I purchase a pair of scissors and only use them on the aquarium plants? where can you get ones that reach farther?

I have lots of new plants and don't want to disturb them too much but the water sprite particularly has lots of dead ends- new growth too so I think they just went into a bit of shock and are now reviving. I'd like to remove all the brown ends but the plants are so delicate I'm afraid if I stick my fingers in there to pinch stuff off I'm going to remove some of the good growth as well.

ps: my tank today has a bad odor and I think it's from the rotting plant parts? It is not the musty, "good bacteria" smell I'm used to, it's a sharper smell. I tested the water and have below 0.25 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 20 Nitrates. Thought I should do a small water change and trim the plants, but don't want to poison the fish with metal from scissors or something...

I'm new to this so any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Um, nevermind. I did more looking and found the aquarium plant scissors- they don't carry at my local store so I didn't know they existed! Will order online.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My tank smells like that too, but it all looks alright and the fish didn't die so I think it's normal. You don't need to invest in those specialized 20$ scissors. Any stainless steel scissors will do, and you'll have to get your hands wet anyways so their length doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, thanks. It's just not the smell I'm used to- I thought something was wrong even though the water tests fine...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I have no clue what that smell is coming from though, but all my planted tanks smell like that


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I think I'm going to spring for the long-handled scissors. Found some online for $12. I want to be able to trim the plants without removing the hood and light, so I can see what I'm doing with those fine-leaved wisteria. The longer reach will help I think.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

12$ is a good price for planting scissors. I know we sell the once from fluval for 20$ (CAD) at the petstore


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I have to pay the shipping so it doesn't end up being that much cheaper. Just slightly.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I just use sharp metal scissors that are designated for aquarium use only. I want to get a proper aquascaping kit some day though.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Look on-line for bonsai shears. They cut really smooth. Prices vary from about 10 dollars to about 80. The cheap ones work well.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got this one: 

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Main...94065&sr=8-17&keywords=aquatic+plant+scissors

it has come in very handy, I use them frequently
glad I bought them


----------

